# From Ellaroo to Didymos-Panic



## Missjonesmf (Aug 21, 2012)

For the wrap savvy:

I used one Ellaroo for my last child, now in tatters. 10 years later, I am expecting a babe and delved back into the world of wrapping. I couldn't afford a Didymos last time so I thought I'd splurge on the good stuff this time. We ordered the indio blues hemp. Well, we got it in the mail and I am terrified of it! It is so wide and heavy and huge! I got it extra long so that my husband can wear it too but the thought of wrapping a new born in all that heavy fabric is making me think I need to go ahead and get an Ellaroo too. Can someone please tell me that I will love this wrap in time and never go back? Thanks, Mamas.


----------

